# EDP Tariffs



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All
There seems to be a lot of talk locally about EDP and their changing tariffs somewhat unilaterally. 
I am trying to find out if there is a clearly defined policy within EDP and if so where the information is available.
Anyone any information on this.
Thanks

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's all to do with the market being deregulated basically you can stay with EDP until 2015 or change to a new supplier, the only deals that are being offered is if you have electricity and *Natural* Gas not bottled, otherwise there is basically little competition with all companies charging same tariffs, EDP have a new EDP which gives disc for paying by D/D as opposed to the old EDP servico universal
If you check edpsu.pt (old edp) and edp.pt (new) they both publish tariffs and information on the de-regularization only in portuguese option


----------

